# First try with DSLR and tripod



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs is off to work so spent 45 minutes doing the following


TFR to lower halves
Snow foamed and panel gaps and Badges cleaned with detail brush
Wheels done with Wolf's Decon Gel and left to bleed for 25 mins
Washed with 2 bucket method/Lamswool fluufy Mitt and Chemical Guys WashnWax
Aquawax used as drying aid with 2 Dodo Drying towels
De-tarred with Tardis
Glazed with Poorboys Black hole and buffed with Soft MF buffing towels
Tyres and trim with AS highstyle
Glass polished
Roof hoovered (Loads of Pollen about atm)
Interior wiped and hoovered (Already done 3 times per week so 2 minute job)
Waxed with Swissvax Best of Show
Will be gone over with Zaino Z8 spray tomorrow

Looks ok for 45 minutes work - Will be enhanced with Makita Rotary and Lime Prime at the weekend and re-waxed.
































































Wheels have got to come off and be fully refurbed and protected with a sealant and also the arches need detarring and dressing but when i have more time i will get to that

Not a detail and only had 45 mins so the car isn't looking good yet but I wanted to quickly do it to try out the tripod.

Are the pictures any good?

Bare in mind I am new and learning to take shots


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

The photos are looking good mate :thumb:thats a good result in 45 mins also.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ash-g said:


> The photos are looking good mate :thumb:thats a good result in 45 mins also.


:thumb:

Turbo cleaning mate - Good thing about having the van kitted out ready to roll in 2 minutes


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

why with a tripod??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not ? 

I aint got the steadiest of hands and some of the photo guru's told me i would benefit from using one


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

What camera and lens you using? Not sure if you know this but good tip I got was turn off any image stabilisation when using a tripod if not it makes the image fuzzy due to it trying to correct a stable image!

Not bad for 45mins either takes me about that long just to get everything out and ready to wash my car!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nikon D60 with a 18-55 i think


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

45 minutes ? Wow.

Looks good mate.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Only 45 mins ?
Looks good mate.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

46 but who's counting lol


----------

